# argh wat soll das



## Barnacle (28. März 2009)

warum zum teufel muss ich seid heute in den threads hier die antworten auswählen die ich lesen will????

[attachment=7143.jpg]

hab ich jetzt was verstellt oder hat buffed diesen mist eingeführt??


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. März 2009)

oben rechts unter "Neues Thema" bei Einstellungen unter "anzeigearten"

Bei dir müsste "Übersicht" fett gedruckt sein, normal ist aber "standard"


----------



## Lillyan (28. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=96684


----------



## greenoano (28. März 2009)

Ah gut hab mich auch schon darüber geärgert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

